# Colter Bay Rv Park Tetons & Rocky Mt Rv Park Gardn



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi

We have been researching Colter Bay RV park in the Tetons. Needless to say we have found some conflicting information. We will be in the park the last week of Sept.

First about the actual camp ground. Some have said that the sites are so small that the trees keep you from putting out the slide, have problems getting out of the site, no showers etc. I think maybe some have confused this camping area with the large Colter bay camping area [NP}. Or maybe I have made the mistake.

How about snow that time of year?

I would like to know if there are picnic tables, fire pits, showers not too far away etc.?
What I would like to know is it a fairly nice campground? I have found a campground that is not too far from the park but is just an open field.

I would also like to hear from anyone that may have stayed at Rocky Mountain campground in Gardiner, Mt just outside North Yellowstone NP. I am looking for the same info that I asked about above.

Any info to help me make a choice is appreciated

Thanks 
photosal


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I too will be interested in hearing peoples reviews of this area. We expect to be there next summer as part of our 2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally trip. We have also been looking at Flagg Ranch Resort right on the border between The Grand Tetons and Yellowstone. Have you looked at that, photosal?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I stayed at Colter Bay...but it was a long time ago. I can't remember about where showers and such were. I do remember lots of trees in the sites. I stayed there with a pop up, and it wasn't a problem. Not sure about bigger rigs though. Wish I could find some pics for you. I'll keep looking.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow, we are doing the Tetons and Yellowstone mid-August. Looking at Flagg Ranch and Colter bay as well. We'll probably move around a bit, but when we return I can give you an update on what to expect.









Jeff


----------



## emaggio (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello photosal,

We will be visiting Colter Bay RV Park in Tetons in mid-August on way back from Glacier and Yellowstone. Staying there one night...RV site with full hook-ups, pull-throughs. No showers, though. I'll get back to you guys when we return with more info. And I very well may see Jeff (see his reply) in Yellowstone or the Tetons. I'm knockin' if I see his 5er.

emaggio









Anybody interested in Tetons: http://usparks.about.com/blplanner-teton7.htm

I'll put on a couple of photos when we return.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the link, emaggio!









That will come in very handy for the planning of our return trip from the (wait for it...)
2007 Western Region Outbackers.com Rally next July at Zion N.P. in southern Utah!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

emaggio said:


> We will be visiting Colter Bay RV Park in Tetons in mid-August on way back from Glacier and Yellowstone. Staying there one night...RV site with full hook-ups, pull-throughs. No showers, though. I'll get back to you guys when we return with more info. And I very well may see Jeff (see his reply) in Yellowstone or the Tetons. I'm knockin' if I see his 5er.
> 
> emaggio


Photosal, looks like you can get a full report before you hit the area









Emaggio, we'll be in the area 8/17- 8/25..ish, probably hitting Flagg Ranch first (but not comfirmed)
Hope we run across each other out there! Have a great time!


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

I will be going up to Colter Bay next week, but not staying in the RV park. We will be in the cabins which are just a bit away. I will check it out for you and maybe snap a few images. I am pretty sure that the showers are pretty close, but it has been a while for me up there as well.

I'll let you know!

Kelly


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

kellydavid said:


> I will be going up to Colter Bay next week, but not staying in the RV park. We will be in the cabins which are just a bit away. I will check it out for you and maybe snap a few images. I am pretty sure that the showers are pretty close, but it has been a while for me up there as well.
> 
> I'll let you know!
> 
> Kelly


Excellent Kelly, Thanks









I think I may nix the Flagg Ranch and stay at Colter instead. From what I am finding that may be the better place.

So Kelly, will we be seeing you at Zion next July? Looks like you may have the shortest drive


----------



## kellydavid (Jun 14, 2006)

Alright, we are back and here is my report...

We stayed at Colter Bay, but also visited Flagg Ranch on our way into Yellowstone.

Colter Bay:

-Lots and lots of spots, a very large campground.
-Full store and activities within walking distance. Also, right on Jenny Lake. Loops F-J really close to the lake.
-Showers close to spots on loop A-D, any higher letter and it gets to be a walk. (showers are located right next to the general store).
-Lots and lots of trees. Most spots seemed to have plenty of room for slides and awnings. Again, the lower the letter (A-D) the seemingly more room.
-Most every spot was a pull through
-Pretty good room between spots, some better than others. The spots were staggered a bit to help as well.
-All sites had picnic tables.
-About 20 miles from Yellowstone and 30 miles from Jackson.

Flagg Ranch
-Much smaller campground.
-Not as many trees.
-About 1 mile from Yellowstone.
-Located right on the Snake river for fishing.

Forgot to check on fire pits, but I know they have them on the beach. Also, it was 80-89 degrees during the day and 50-55 degrees at night. So the last week of September will be brisk!

Kelly


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Kelly, thanks for the report








Hope you had a great trip! Any pictures to share?

We're reserved at Colter Bay. Looking forward to it!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the review, Kelly!









Hey Jeff, while you are back there, could you take a look at Flagg Ranch for suitability following the Zion rally?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

No one has answered the snow question, so I will - "yes". I have been snowed on in YNP in every month of the year except January.
I have never been there in January.

Sluggo


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

kellydavid said:


> Alright, we are back and here is my report...
> 
> We stayed at Colter Bay, but also visited Flagg Ranch on our way into Yellowstone.
> 
> ...


Kelly, thanks for the comprehensive report. Sounds like Colter Bay is the best choice for us.
Photosal


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

I was just at Custer Bay. It was very nice. it had most pull through sites and very spacious, with in walking distance from Store and lake. It was much better then fishing Bridge at Yellostone. I give it a 8.5 out of 10....Great place.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

henmunoz said:


> I was just at Custer Bay. It was very nice. it had most pull through sites and very spacious, with in walking distance from Store and lake. It was much better then fishing Bridge at Yellostone. I give it a 8.5 out of 10....Great place.


henmunoz,

Do you mean Colter Bay? Or is Custer Bay another campground in the area?
If so, where about is it located in relation to everything?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

